# Poll: Would you buy another diesel?



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Please take our poll here.

*Poll: Would You Buy Another Diesel?*



> A study released earlier this week by R.I. Polk revealed that most hybrid owners in the U.S. are unlikely to purchase another hybrid vehicle the next time they go car shopping.
> While the reasons for this &#8230;


 Read the full story »


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

Page error. Anyway that's a loaded question and to vague. I would purchase a diesel car if it had similar overall performance to the 335d. I would also purchase a diesel truck to pull my boat with. Otherwise, no.


----------



## wanderlust (Feb 19, 2012)

I got 404 error too, am on android phone.

powered by lemings


----------



## wanderlust (Feb 19, 2012)

maybe use surveymonkey. com

powered by lemings


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

cssnms said:


> I would purchase a diesel car if it had similar overall performance to the 335d. I would also purchase a diesel truck to pull my boat with. Otherwise, no.


I am really leaning towards the same thought process on this. Though I do waver here and there on the idea of just an economy minded diesel sedan but I'd have to actually run the numbers v. an economy minded gasser. I also have debated a diesel SUV although probably would be pushing my luck when trying to trailer a car since I did that with my last gas powered SUV and it was "interesting" come time to stop it.


----------



## wanderlust (Feb 19, 2012)

I will certainly purchase more diesel's in the future. I hope that a diesel wrangler, fj, or xterra is built as to have a back up vehicle with off road capability for the trails. I may just get a used military diesel pickup, they are often cheap.

powered by lemings


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

wanderlust said:


> I will certainly purchase more diesel's in the future. I hope that a diesel wrangler, fj, or xterra is built as to have a back up vehicle with off road capability for the trails. I may just get a used military diesel pickup, they are often cheap.
> 
> powered by lemings


I met someone here in town recently taking an old 4x4 Toyota truck and installing a Mercedes OM617 diesel engine into it. I started searching online and was quite surprised at how popular it is to take those engines and put them into olver 4x4 vehicles. I actually have an extra OM617 sitting in storage and should probably try my luck on Craigslist with it given how popular it seems to be.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

To the posters above who were kind enough to report a problem getting to The Diesel Driver site, there was a DoS attack on the host where we have our servers (not on our sites in particular).

All's been fixed and they put in new network management tools which seem to have taken care of the problem.

It was "only" a few hours but that's almost an eternity in internet years.

So please take our poll here.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Actually the forum here for some reason sees one of the words within your link as a "bad word" and is replacing it with asterisks.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Snipe656 said:


> Actually the forum here for some reason sees one of the words within your link as a "bad word" and is replacing it with asterisks.


Wow, thanks for catching that.

The word is "buy" (b u y).

http://www.thedieseldriver.com/2012/04/poll-would-you-****another-diesel/

Alternatively, go to http://www.thedieseldriver.com and scroll just a drop down and the poll is very very visible.

Again, thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## wanderlust (Feb 19, 2012)

Snipe656 said:


> I met someone here in town recently taking an old 4x4 Toyota truck and installing a Mercedes OM617 diesel engine into it. I started searching online and was quite surprised at how popular it is to take those engines and put them into olver 4x4 vehicles. I actually have an extra OM617 sitting in storage and should probably try my luck on Craigslist with it given how popular it seems to be.


That sounds like an awesome build. Mercedes has some unbelievably reliable diesels and old toyota parts are easy to find. My only worry would be fabricating engine mounts/ drive shaft as Im sure custom ones would be needed. Also maybe heavy spring rate springs to support the added mass, but that should be easy to find. I have yet to try an actual engine swap on a vehicle, alhough with travel and until I find where I want to be permanently I dont have time yet. I actually think an older nissan prerunner or toyota pickup would be a very cool diesel transplant platform and would make amazing utility. If you do it please blog it so others can follow in your foot steps.

I think something like this: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1984-Military-M1008-4x4-Chevrolet-CUCV-Pick-Up-Cargo-Truck-Diesel-6-2L-NO-RESERV-/310393186560?pt=Military_Vehicles&hash=item4844e02900 but that hasent been fixed up already, could be picked up at a much lower price.


----------



## wanderlust (Feb 19, 2012)

Try this link for your survey: http://tinyurl.com/72rrrck


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

wanderlust said:


> That sounds like an awesome build. Mercedes has some unbelievably reliable diesels and old toyota parts are easy to find. My only worry would be fabricating engine mounts/ drive shaft as Im sure custom ones would be needed. Also maybe heavy spring rate springs to support the added mass, but that should be easy to find.


He said it was quite easy to do. Pretty simple little kit with some adapter plates and that was about it. I do think he got in over his head though and did not think out the fueling aspect. I have an OM617 out in the bed of my truck and does not seem as heavy as I'd thought it would be. The cylinder head is off and that though is heavier than it looks. So suspension changes may not even be as critical or needed as thought.

I am not too big on making "hybrid" vehicles though. A number of my friends do it with examples ranging from an old 944 w/LT1 engine to a newer Impreza w/LSX engine. I know someone talking of taking an old gas powered tractor and converted it over to a diesel engine(probably Mercedes).


----------



## hotrod2448 (Jun 2, 2007)

As said above, yes... with stipulations. I know this poll pertains to diesels in general but, I'm going to get a bit brand specific since we're on a BMW forum.

Pertaining to BMW, I'd buy another diesel like the 335d. I like that it's pretty powerful, reasonably quick and returns good mileage given the available performance. 

That said if BMW brought an anemic mileage diesel mostly focused on fuel mileage I'd probably walk away from it. It's just that... that's not what I want out of my BMW. I don't think of these cars as an appliance to get from point a to point as frugally as possible. If I did I certainly wouldn't be willing spend this kind of money on a car. If I were so concerned about fuel mileage I'd buy an old golf diesel and do my running around in it while leaving the BMW in the garage for "fun" trips.


----------



## dnaer (Jan 13, 2011)

I just bought a 2012 Wrangler as a secondary vehicle for taking boats in and out spring and fall and bicycle transport. Was really hoping they would put the diesel in the Wrangler; that would be the ultimate. Have to say the new motor and transmission along with the redesign from 2011 makes this a much more drivable vehicle. I can't imagine ever going back to petrol for my primary vehicle though.


----------



## wanderlust (Feb 19, 2012)

dnaer said:


> I just bought a 2012 Wrangler as a secondary vehicle for taking boats in and out spring and fall and bicycle transport. Was really hoping they would put the diesel in the Wrangler; that would be the ultimate. Have to say the new motor and transmission along with the redesign from 2011 makes this a much more drivable vehicle. I can't imagine ever going back to petrol for my primary vehicle though.


Jeep in my opinion is doing two really silly moves, 1) no diesel wrangler, even if only a 4 cyl diesel it would sell well, 2) no small pickup offering other then an after market style conversion kit. Combine the two and they could easily add sales.

I keep thinking of getting one as a second vehicle but cant justify over a pickup.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

They tried once a diesel in a Liberty and that did not seem to be all that great a seller. I am not so sure a heavy 4-cylinder diesel in a Wrangler will result in better driving experiences enough to dictate high sales of them.


----------



## wanderlust (Feb 19, 2012)

Snipe656 said:


> They tried once a diesel in a Liberty and that did not seem to be all that great a seller. I am not so sure a heavy 4-cylinder diesel in a Wrangler will result in better driving experiences enough to dictate high sales of them.


Im pretty sure they will offer it in the Grand Cherokee. People do seem to be asking for it the real question would be how many would actually buy I guess. The idea (lots of low end torque for off road) is sound but the markup on it couldn't be huge as its already a low cost vehicle. In other countries I think they have one as does the Toyota fj over seas. The other thing is the liberty was targeted at a different group of people then the wrangler is. Im thinking the next redesign may bring diesel if the other one sells well.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

They did the grand cherokee once before as well.

They are bringing two diesel vehicles in the near future. I do not recall what the other one is but I am sure if you have interest that a quick google search would find them. If memory serves me right they will be using Italian built diesel engines in them.


----------



## wanderlust (Feb 19, 2012)

Snipe656 said:


> They did the grand cherokee once before as well.
> 
> They are bringing two diesel vehicles in the near future. I do not recall what the other one is but I am sure if you have interest that a quick google search would find them. If memory serves me right they will be using Italian built diesel engines in them.


Wonder how reliable it will be with the Italian diesel (VM Motori/Fiat). Thats the one thing that worries me about jeep, bad reliability ratings.


----------

